# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Full Blood tests:Anavar HELP!!

## terataki

Hi guys!I'm a newbie in the forum and in steroids and i would like some help immedietly!!
I was on anavar for 3 weeks at 10mg/day.i know its a bit low dosage but i didnt knew enouph and i heard the wrong people.Anyway,I've done my blood work the last day of the cycle and showed up some bad values wich are the following:
---*results:*My values (normal values)---

*T3:*0.646 (0.85-2,02ng/ml)
*T4:*4.51 (5,13-14,06mg/dl)
*LH:* 0.951 (1,7-8,6mui/ml)
*FSH:*0.465 (1,09-12,4mui/ml)
and *testosterone:*0.208 (2,8-8ng/ml)

Also i had some values that i dont know what they mean.These are:
*NTX*:24.5(5,4-24,2 nMBCE)
*PINP*:93.6(16,3-73,9ng/mL) 

also the usuall blood test shown:

*Urine:*56 mg%(15-40)
*SGOT:*41 IU/l (5-40) 
*SGPT:*75 IU/L (3-49)
*HDL:*20mg/dl
*Cinasae Creatinine(CPK):* 463U/L (38-174)
*γGT:* 11IU/L (12-64)
*A/G:* 2.5 (1-2)
and the fraction of HDL/LDL(or smthg) wich indicates the possibility of harden arteries is: *8,7*(normal<3 middle<3-5 High>5) 

_My questions are simple(probably!!)_
1)Why my HPTA was suppressed so much with so little dose(especially testo levels)?
2)do i have to run PCT???i've been off for 2.5 weeks...
3)when my values will come to normal again(especially my hormones)?should i run again a blood test now?should i use some tribulus or smthng??

I feel very tired, :Shrug:  many of my musles are half-way to injury(tenonditis etc) and my libido is a little bit lowbut I have normal sexual contacts(2-3 per day when...).

Oh!also im 24 my height is 1.80 and im 80 kg...

Ps:Thanks...

----------


## terataki

a friend of mine,said that from the moment i,m clean(3weeks for anavar as i red) i need another 4-5 weeks to come back to normal ranges.Is this true?

Please anyone who has something to suggest,just do it!!thanks!

----------


## K.Biz

Wrong forum, but you should still run a light PCT - nolva @ 20mg for 2 weeks and perhaps a test booster just to get everything in check. you can get the nolva from the board sponser (AR review) the banner is in the top right hand corner of the forum. Also pick up some MyogenX by protien factory and run it for a month, that should also help aid in your low test values. goodluck bro.

----------


## plzr8

agree with K.Biz, a mild PCT is in order....

pick up some nolvadex and run it at 20mg ED for 3 weeks...throw in some OTC test boosters if you'de like, load up on tribiulus

re-test yourself after these 3 weeks, if your test levels havent significantly improved, you may need a stronger plan of action

----------


## terataki

thanx a lot boys.so,let nolvadex do the job... :Clap:

----------


## tri-athlete

wow that is newbish.

----------

